# New to tam - No More Mr. Nice Guy!



## jizzles (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello everyone. Brand new here and I've been browsing the forums and threads.

I'm have marital problems (actually I think there's a lot more problems which involve myself), but I might touch on that another time.

I just wanted to post about the recommended book 'No More Mr. Nice Guy!' Well, the intro already has me hooked because I see myself with all the characteristics of a nice guy. I can already feel the vibes I'll be going through so I thought making a post about this would be beneficial for me somehow.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

It won't hurt...


There is also another forum... the no more mr nice guy forum.... that might be a big help for you. But first read the book...

No More Mr. Nice Guy Online Support Group - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## jizzles (Mar 28, 2014)

sparkyjim said:


> It won't hurt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you lol. I didn't bother researching if there was a support forum for this particular subject. This book is very intriguing so far.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Yep. When I was dating (many, *many* years ago) there was an ironclad test I always used on any woman in whom I had developed an interest. If she ever, and I mean EVER referred to me as a "nice man," I was through. After my first wife and I divorced, I began dating a truly lovely woman. After a relatively short time, I began to have real feelings for her.....until the inevitable night that she looked at me after I had kissed her and she said, "You're such a nice man." I knew as soon as she said it that there was no hope and we soon parted. I've always regretted that parting. I think I could have made her very happy.


----------



## jizzles (Mar 28, 2014)

thummper said:


> Yep. When I was dating (many, *many* years ago) there was an ironclad test I always used on any woman in whom I had developed an interest. If she ever, and I mean EVER referred to me as a "nice man," I was through. After my first wife and I divorced, I began dating a truly lovely woman. After a relatively short time, I began to have real feelings for her.....until the inevitable night that she looked at me after I had kissed her and she said, "You're such a nice man." I knew as soon as she said it that there was no hope and we soon parted. I've always regretted that parting. I think I could have made her very happy.



Out of curiosity how many women did you have to turn down because they said you were nice?

And as a mr. Nice man isn't it our "duty" to make everyone happy especially our SO? Lol this book is a fun and experiencing read.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

The main message from it which is very good is not to concern yourself with being in the right, not to worry about justifying yourself. If this is to help you with actually being a better person, that is great.

I suspect, there are some men who are ****s, who pretended to be decent to get something out of it. They then realise it does not work like that and realising this, think they are better than anyone who does act decently. This is what gives the book a bad reputation in some quarters.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

jizzles said:


> Hello everyone. Brand new here and I've been browsing the forums and threads.
> 
> I'm have marital problems (actually I think there's a lot more problems which involve myself), but I might touch on that another time.
> 
> I just wanted to post about the recommended book 'No More Mr. Nice Guy!' Well, the intro already has me hooked because I see myself with all the characteristics of a nice guy. I can already feel the vibes I'll be going through so I thought making a post about this would be beneficial for me somehow.


Maybe you should post some incidents that has occurred in your life or relationships that led you to believe you need to work on the " nice guy" aspect of yourself.

What led you to believe that you might be a doormat , or have such tendencies?


----------

